# Congratulations to the $2500 CASH Giveaway Winners!!!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to the following $2500 CASH Giveaway Winners!!!*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/money.jpg[/img] 
*$1000 :spend: SteveCallas
$500 :spend: thewired
$350 :spend: tonyvdb
$325 :spend: tcarcio
$325 :spend: MatrixDweller*

arty:

Thank you all for your contribution to the Shack! :T




~


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats to the winners! Great forum giveaway Sonnie :yay:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

:hail::jump:

Awesome!! Thanks for the great contest Sonnie :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks to Sonnie and the rest of the shack staff who do such a great job making this forum second to none. Congrats to all the winners,it was fun. :yay:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

:clap::yay:

Congrats all to others that won. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a great place to be, Congrats to all of you guys.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------

